# Can't find my NAS on the network



## djzingo

Hi.
I have a qnap NAS at home that I can't find on my windows vista laptop. I can access it from my windows 7 stationary machine and my windows XP stationary machine when I map network drive \\QNAP-TS-809URP\Public and both the stationary computers find the NAS but the laptop don't find it, and when I click "diagnose the problem" on the vista machine it says that it simply don't find the NAS.

I have access to internet on the laptop and I can find both stationary computers on the network but don't find the NAS which I think is strange, specially since I have been able to find it before on the laptop. I don't know why my laptop suddenly can't find my NAS, is there anyway to solve this issue, like step by step instructions how to do it (I'm a computer noob and yes I have rebooted the laptop but without success)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rericksen

from a machine that CAN see it, ping it from a command line... open up a DOS window, and type:



Code:


ping QNAP-TS-809URP

you'll get a reply back saying something along the lines of:



Code:


Pinging QNAP-TS-809URP [192.168.0.9] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.9: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.9: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.9: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.9: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.9:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

now you have the IP address of your NAS (in my example, it would be 192.168.0.9)

on the machine that CAN'T see it normally, try going directly to the IP... i.e. \\192.168.0.9\Public

if you can see it then (but not using its "name") then you have a DNS or NETBIOS issue on your network, but at least it won't really matter, since you'll have a workaround.


----------

